# The vise won't let me free



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I've been tying more ten I have ever tied before, with A&M being done in two days I'll be back down in South Padre and I've never been soo stoked to be home! I've been working on some new patterns and trying to perfect others. Just want to see what y'all think of them. Posting pictures soon hope everyone is getting ready for a great summer to come and prat fishing as well. Tight lines!!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

*Shrimp flies*

Range in all sizes!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

have you fished with your new fly? How does it land?

Sparse is your friend with flys.

Joe


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

It fishes great!! I haven't added the color or epoxy to them yet be they swim good. I did make some with weighted eyes for a little deeper water but they both land up right in the water. I have plenty so they are up for sale!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Since that is a tight close up I can't tell the size...#2 or smaller?


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

*Golden*

Yeah it's a number 2 I've tied them in a size one that would be the perfect fly for the lights.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Added some color and some CCG fir bathe finished product


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

you should go into taxidermy; looks good enough to fry


----------



## davembehr (Aug 10, 2012)

Shrimps looking fly. Looks fun to tie. I'd love to these against a black background. Details would show better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Above you said you have plenty for sell. Well I'll take six... the size and color you have in your hand. Look for my PM.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Good copy. It's nice that you are selling them. Mighty cool.


----------

